# Bosch Table Saw



## sbryan55

Tony, this is a nice review. Thanks for the info on this saw.


----------



## Çggghgyt

Tony, I have the previous model (Bosch 4000) and I agree with your comments. The major differences between the 4000 and 4100 are the riving knife/guard system and the addition of the t-slot in the fence. Both are features I wish I had. I agree about the extensions. Not only would I recommend this saw to those who need a portable saw, but also who have small shops, like mine. Being able to fold it up and put it away when not in use frees up valuable floor space.

Gary


----------



## decoustudio

Glad you like the saw. Enjoyed your reading your review.

I posted a review of the older Model 4000 here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/23

thanks,
Mark


----------



## pastor_shane

Tony,

Like Gary, I too have the 4000 model. It is a great saw. I thought I read somewhere that the 4100 has a digital readout fence…or is this another optional add-on? I hope you get a lot of mileage out of it, I had mine for over almost 3 years already, and it has served me very well.


----------



## Phishead

Shane,
The 4100DG-09 comes with the digital fence. Mine is the 4100-09 with the standard fence.


----------



## chaim

Yup, I also got a Bosch and it aint liite but is packed with nice features.
I added a router table to mine and I use it these days primarily with a dado head so It is very usefull and versitile for me.
Chaim


----------



## woodworm

Any body knows the different between Bosch 4100DG-09 model and Bosch GTS10 in term of features' upgrade?


----------



## jaxx

4100dg-09 vs GTS 10. I Have the GTS 10 and would say the 4100 has the new blade guard system and digital fence readout however, i think the GTS 10 is bigger and industrial class. I wish the GTS10 had the digital readout however mine is very accurate and is a brilliant table saw. i think i would have bought the 4100dg09 had my dealer had one but the GTS 10 was in stock ang i got a good deal. super machines


----------



## BillG

Tony,

I agree that this is a great saw. I use it all the time in my business. I specialize in kitchens and finish carpentry. I have purchased both the side and rear extension fences and find them very useful. I also have the Bosch 10 inch dual bevel miter saw mounted on the Bosch track stand. Both saws allow me to do predictable, accurate and safe work. I can highly recommend both. The table saw stand is sheer genius.


----------



## woodworm

Thank you Jaxx, thank you Tony..
I'm more convinced now that this portable TS is a great saw. 
Have been thinking to have one for jobsite use.

Thanks


----------



## chaim

Some weeks ago one of the posters here requested information on the additional router table to my saw. I want to apolojize for not being able to answer directly as I have lost that E mail. I was unable to post pictures but will attempt to do so in the near future.
Chaim


----------



## Grumpy

Good review Tony. I hope you enjoy your saw.


----------



## Firestarter

I have this saw and I have to agree with the review. I have not much space so being able to fold it up and put it to the side was a must for me. I was ready to go out of the box once I got it all put together, little or adjustment needed. I would also say that the extensions are a must, especially if cut larger pieces of sheet stock.
Thanks for the review


----------



## Woodchuck1957

I can't believe the prices they get for these portable type, plastic, and aluminum top, table saws. It seems a tad bit outrageous to me, especially if it's made in Taiwan, like the owners manual is. At those prices you'd think they could afford to be made in the USA.


----------



## RedShirt013

Woodchuck I think it's the case with pricing according to what it's worth to the customer instead of cost. Obviously the saw was for contractors and installers mainly, and the price is probably justified by the expense paying an installer to fiddle around with moving/setup the saw along with the good accuracy. But I agree, this is rather overpriced and for that price I would prefer a good cast iron top contractor saw anytime.


----------



## gwgreece

Living in Greece is a problem trying to find quality tools. After much research and reading many specifications and reviews (some of you guys) decide to buy the GTS10 and imported it from the UK. After much delay (snow affecting deliveries in the UK to the dealer sending to me) I finally got my hands on it. After several days of adjusting and calibrating everything was puzzled why I couldn't get a square cut. Finally it dawned on me to check the table….....not flat. After weeks of hassle trying to get some help from Bosch UK, finally got to take it to Bosch near Athens to explain the problems of the table (plus the miter gauge is sloppy, the blade throat blade flexes ((same affect as the table not being flat)) and frankly speaking the whole expensive plastic contraption is not at all a precision and professional tool in my opinion. So asked for my money back. They said would take a couple of days checking with Bosch in UK/DE etc and would call me. Nothing after a week and so called then. Yes it is ready they told me. What do you mean I ask? Changed the table top. Well went there and checked it over. Yes indeed they did change the table top. However, the sliding side table wouldn't slide and I said this is not right and they insisted that it would 'loosen up'. Well not wanting to waste my time explaining that yes it would, as it wore the alu slides and therefore spoil any 'potential' accuracy after some use. Got it home and called the suppliers and asked for their help. They said they would speak to Bosch. Still waiting to hear. Meanwhile, am desperate to get a pile of teak trimmed down to size for fitting on an expensive yacht and decide to take a look and see if I can find the problem(s). Well yes they did change the table, but merely swapped it over without regard to aligning the slides, blade and measurement calibration. So spend a day setting it up again only to find that a) The extended sliding table also is not flat (why they didn't change that at the same time beats me, or changed the whole machine. b) The throat plate still flexes, so when ripping narrow strips and applying downward pressure when passing the blade, it flexes out of true 90 degrees. c) the miter gauge is of course still sloppy. Apart from all of these problems, believe me it is a noisy motor compared to my 30 year old Sheppach TKU contractors saw. And ironically, the only reason I needed a new saw was because the galvanized table top of my old Scheppach wasn't quite flat….........But with the panel cutting expanding side table and fence + plus the sliding miter table/gauge, and its 12'' blade beats the Bosch hands down. So, if you want something accurate and you think the Bosch is a good idea, please take a straight edge with you to check the flatness of the table and inspect it personally & don't just mail order one. I guess the reason for all of this, is that they are probably now made in China….......anyone know? Meantime fitted an MDF overtable on top of my Scheppach, drilled some new holes a bit higher to accommodate the 8mm MDF and hey guess what? Works as good as new. Now making a new fence adaption to the panel cutting rip fence so it sits on top of the MDF and hope to get on with some work (finally).


----------



## NBeener

I've got the 4100, too … with the digital rip fence.

I supplemented it with the left and back extensions-very nice-and an Incra 1000SE.

In a moment of weakness, last week, I ordered the Forrest Woodworker II blade for it.

Hooked up to my DC, and with a ZCI, the dust collection is quite good, but … I'd still like to do something for the top-side dust.

In general, though, I'm very happy with this saw. I've gotten good, clean cuts with great accuracy and ample power for even the stoutest pieces of wood I've thrown at it. It never seems to want to bog down.

Didn't get that cool stand, but … 'tis okay ;-)


----------



## gwgreece

with regards to Woodchuck1957 comments on the price for what you get. You guys in the Us are lucky. The Bosch costs twice the price over here in Europe (couldn't believe my eyes when I checked the price on Amazon.com. And yes Woodchuck1957 is absolutely correct. for a couple hundred of quid more (£) I could have bought a very decent, English made, accurate cast iron table top saw with industrial type sliding miter table right up to the blade and wheels to push it around a workshop. And a very accurate rip fence with micro adjustment included. Jees, have to stop reading the adverts and reviews and go look myself (if, as I mentioned in my previous post, they were available in Greece).


----------



## Hyvel

Got this one myself and i'm very pleased with the build quality and what it delivers for that cost.
The fact that I can reclaim some floor space when I don't use it is a great plus in my book.


----------



## Roco54

Hi Tony,
Thanks for the review - nice and to the point.
I bought, just yesterday, the 4100-09, and I haven't even uppacked it . I have been using a Beaver-Delta 10" contractors saw, that took most of the space in my ultra small shop (10×16ft - just a converted shed) and decided to buy this saw, based on the excelent reviews , one of them yours.
I am thinking on buying a thin-kerf blade, based on Roland Johnson recomendations on his 2009 FWW review of thin-kerf blades. On page 30 of the manual, Bosch recomends blade kerfs to be 0.092" or more to exceed the the riving knife 0.090" t. Freud's Premier-Fusion has 0.091" kerf just 0.001" thiker than the riving knife and one thou less than the manufacture recomendation. 
Do you, or any of other menbers, think this blade, or any other w/ the same caracteristics, can be used? on this saw? I appreciate opinions on this
Also - Can I use a 8" dado head or should I use a 6" dado set?

PS - I just joined yesterday, and I have received quite a few welcome messages - Thank you to those who sent them. I am delited so far, with the level of expertise and friendliness of the jocks. Looking forward to be an active menber and to try to contribute.


----------



## gwgreece

Hi Roco54. I suggest that as soon as you unpack your saw, the first thing you should do is check that the table is flat. This will save you a lot of time in setting it up in the event it is like the one I had. I returned mine and received a refund. Thereafter, I waited for a trip to the UK and did a tour around the suppliers looking for a new 'serious' table saw. There is a lot of rubbish out there and I am glad I took the time to actually see a decent number of table saws that fitted my requirements. It was surprising that a number I saw had a lot of deficiencies, not to mention some with tables that also were not flat. In other words, you can't depend on adverts! I ended up up buying a very serious small industrial saw which had delivered to Greece along with a Bandsaw. Now I can get accurate cuts…..............


----------



## Phishead

Roco54,
Glad my review has helped you out. I think any blade you choose will work fine with this saw, as long as the kerf will clear the riving knife-if you decide to use it. As far as Dados go, a stacked dado should work fine, but I'm not sure of the capacity of the arbor or the throat plate. I do believe they make a dado plate for this saw. My old portable table saw had a very short arbor and a wobble dado was out of the question, but those suck anyway.
gwgreece must be machining parts for NASA on his table saw if he feels this saw was not "flat" enough. Table flatness is important, but I feel some people go overboard on it, complaining because it's microns off. This is a "portable" saw. I load it in and out of my truck on a daily basis, and I beat the hell out of it, with continued success. I'm not building fine furniture with this thing, allthough you could, that's what my cast iron cabinet saw is for. Hope that helps.


----------



## Roco54

Thank you Tony and gwgreece.
I am going to check the table flatness as well as the rest of the saw - I will report on the results.


----------



## Retrowood

Sold my Contractor saw 2 weeks ago and currently looking at a few options. The Bosch is in the running although for the money I feel the Dado Throat plate, rear and side extensions should be included for the price. 
Retrowood


----------



## dharsi

I have been reading a lot and I am thinking of getting this saw with the digital fence. I do not have much space at home as I do my DIY stuff in the garage and so I have been looking for a compact and portable saw and I was not sure if this will serve my purpose.


----------



## SoonerMike

I agree with the review. I've had this saw for two years now and love it. I have a small shop and occasionally do other jobs, so I needed portability. The accuracy of the saw is great, and it has a nice solid feel. The gravity-rise stand is awesome. I do wish I had the extensions though.


----------

